# elfin lied vs. naruto



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

lucy from elfin lied.







VS.

naruto  (first season, no shippuden)





same as seizure puppie's threads, vote for who you like more, the battle commences in the comments >:3
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

if you dont know about elfin lied, you can watch a few episodes a day free here: http://www.animeboy.org/anime/39/elfen-lied.html
(WARNING! its rated R for blood, nudity, gore and violence.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know Lucy...


----------



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont know Lucy...



the series is kind of freaky 0.0; she has these telekineticly controlled invisible arms that she kills people with. try watching it if you can. (its rated R for nudity, blood, violence and other things >_>)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

The hell? Never heard of this Elfin Lied...

But I'll vote for that Lucy thing, because both the original Naruto's voices annoyed the hell out of me...


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2008)

fuck naruto


----------



## ADF (Nov 30, 2008)

Naruto is PG rating compared to Elfin Lied, no idea why you are comparing the characters.


----------



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

ADF said:


> Naruto is PG rating compared to Elfin Lied, no idea why you are comparing the characters.



i didnt think.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 30, 2008)

Elfen Lied! it even says so on the picture, wtf is this fail spelling? 

both titles are utter crap :\


----------



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

i dont think we will need a battle scene. naruto will be all "ill win, believe it!" just as lucy cuts his head off =/


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 30, 2008)

Why the Hell would you compare ANYONE to him?! Even if it's for lulz, it makes the other character (who I voted for) look bad.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 30, 2008)

Ehhh heh...Naruto is annoying, and I've never seen Elfen Lied...So lets go with that.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's pretty one-sided. My favourite anime thus far is Elfin lied and I love Lucy. Never liked Naruto even a bit.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Why can't I vote for Nana? 

These threads need more lolicon.


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Why can't I vote for Nana?
> 
> These threads need more lolicon.



whats wrong with lucy?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> whats wrong with lucy?


She's psycho?

Plus Nana is just so drat adorable. [/totally not a fangirl]


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 1, 2008)

They're both really, REALLY gay.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2008)

Elfin lied.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 5, 2008)

Even though I'm guilty of showing interest in watching Shippuden, I've also seen all of Elfen Lied.

Needless to say...



> i dont think we will need a battle scene. naruto will be all "ill win, believe it!" just as lucy cuts his head off =/


^this


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Dec 9, 2008)

I like Naruto. As much as i love my blood splatter ,there's o point if it's as easy as someone looking at you and you fly to pieces. I like action.


----------



## X (Dec 9, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> She's psycho?



she looks nice at least >.>

(i actually had a crush on lucy for a while)


----------



## Magikian (Dec 9, 2008)

Tatsuyoujo said:


> I like Naruto.



wat

EDIT: How about I do the next one, I got a great idea for 2 characters.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 9, 2008)

You picked a terrible picture for Naruto...

Anyways, I had to pick Naruto since I've never seen Elfen Lied.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 15, 2008)

id pick elfen lied 'coz of all the blood and such, but in the end, it'll have to be naruto 'coz elfen lied is a romancey type anime... and i dont like really like the romance genre...


----------

